# NI members



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Folks

Due to the change in family circumstances I've been selling off alot of my "extras" as I'll just be looking after the two dailies for the next 9 - 12 months.

The final bits and pieces are listed here and I'm happy to meet up in Belfast / North Down to save on postage costs :thumb:

Please respond on the For Sale post to keep everything in line with DW rules


----------

